
iPhones might get periscope telephoto cameras in 2022 - jonbaer
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/22/21333848/iphone-periscope-telephoto-zoom-camera-2022-ming-chi-kuo-report
======
jameslk
This article seems to have better details:
[https://9to5mac.com/2020/07/22/periscope-
lens/](https://9to5mac.com/2020/07/22/periscope-lens/)

